# Dendrobium johannis var. nigrescens



## Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

im not sure why it carries this varietal name, because it seems almost less blackish and more reddish than the regular _D. johannis_, regardless it came to me from somebody I consider to be extremely knowledgeable with Dendrobium, so Im leaving the tag as he had it!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2011)

Real pretty flowers Pete:wink:


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 4, 2011)

Quite nice! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice contrasting lip!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful red!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Great color. I love these...


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice
Best regards, Gina


----------

